# New possible reptile show - All breeders/suppliers/shops read please



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

After talking with a few guys today a few of us have decided to look at POSSIBILITY of setting up a reptile show in Kidderminster, West Midlands. I know that the technicalities of organising something as vast as this are large, but we wont go any further at all if theres no interest so heres some market research.

It would during the summer months, July-August time. In the Kidderminster area of the West Midlands.

So would you come? What would you want? Any ideas for us? If you wouldn't come why not?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I would come 
Strictly for livestock most probably


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

As long as all the correct laws are followed I would certainly lend my support where possible (as a buyer, due to the PSL livestock restrictions I could not have a table).

However, I would strongly advise you reconsider the date - the reason there are no shows after the first week of July until September/October usually, is that it is very hard to provide the correct temperatures, in small boxes with no water in an extremely crowded venue, it is very easy for reptiles to overheat, resulting in deaths at a number of venues even in the June/Sept time, unless the venue is air conditioned, which is quite hard to find (and often expensive) in the uk.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

Athravan said:


> As long as all the correct laws are followed I would certainly lend my support where possible (as a buyer, due to the PSL livestock restrictions I could not have a table).
> 
> However, I would strongly advise you reconsider the date - the reason there are no shows after the first week of July until September/October usually, is that it is very hard to provide the correct temperatures, in small boxes with no water in an extremely crowded venue, it is very easy for reptiles to overheat, resulting in deaths at a number of venues even in the June/Sept time, unless the venue is air conditioned, which is quite hard to find (and often expensive) in the uk.


we are currently looking into all this atm. the venue we have in mind is very large. and i think it is air con. will double check that though. also would there be interest in tables? if so please say so. we need roughly 110 tables to cover costs. costing being £10 per table. and also thought about making a donation to the png snake bite research fund.


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

I would be interested i visiting the show.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

As Kiddy's only just up the road I'd probably take a couple of tables but I think you'll find a lot of people will be put off booking tables if the show is being organised by a reptile shop.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

pollywog said:


> As Kiddy's only just up the road I'd probably take a couple of tables but I think you'll find a lot of people will be put off booking tables if the show is being organised by a reptile shop.


whys that? and we are helping to organise it. not just us involved


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be honest, you wont get a much better place in terms of location.. its virtually the middle of the country.. coincidently thats actually where i live in northampton.. and guess what? not a show for miles


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

A show being organised/co-organised by a shop is going to be seen as a money making venture, whether it is or not that's how it's going to come across to the majority. Since a show run by a shop got canceled at the last minute a couple years ago and people are still waiting for refunds quite a few people have said they won't in future get involved with any shows that are run as a commercial venture and not by a society/club.

Also although a lot of shop owners do get on with each other a lot more don't and some won't book tables / won't support a show if it's going to be making money for or giving publicity to a shop.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you would fill 110 tables, no problem.. even on a hamm or houten weekend.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

pollywog said:


> A show being organised/co-organised by a shop is going to be seen as a money making venture, whether it is or not that's how it's going to come across to the majority. Since a show run by a shop got canceled at the last minute a couple years ago and people are still waiting for refunds quite a few people have said they won't in future get involved with any shows that are run as a commercial venture and not by a society/club.
> 
> Also although a lot of shop owners do get on with each other a lot more don't and some won't book tables / won't support a show if it's going to be making money for or giving publicity to a shop.


I can see where your coming from, guys not wanting to put their name towards helping another guys profit margin but this isnt the ravin reptiles show. We're not part of a club but have thought about setting one up and this may be a good way to go about it. Ravin Reptiles arent on board as such but Simon and Charlie who work there are, just in the same way other people who own shops will help im sure.

Its less business venture and more setting up a Midlands based reptile show by a bunch of local enthusiasts, just so happens 2 of them run a reptile shop but the others involved dont.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> you would fill 110 tables, no problem.. even on a hamm or houten weekend.


cool. tbh. we are not interested in "making money" from it. as long as we cover our costs. the rest will be donated to charity. and its a chance to get local people involved and also as stated its a great location. and there is not a decent show any where close by.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone holding a PSL cannot hold a show or sell livestock at one. You'd ideally need to start a club up and the person in charge of the event not be in the industry as a trader.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hey charlie, nah i havent suggested anything about making money.. a d to be honest, even if they/you were i wouldnt mind myself.. a show is a nightmare to organise by the look of things, so if you made a few quid each then you woul dhave desereved it..
but anyway, i was really sayin i dont think you would have any issues fillinf 110 tables, you might have a few less people due to hamm or houten, but as someone said, it might not be a bad ida to avoid same dates


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Are you a member of the IHS?
The West Midlands branch of the IHS used to run shows in the Worcestershire area, perhaps it would be a good idea getting involved with them and help them organise another one down here?
Having a society like the IHS on board will likely make it easier for you to get the permission for the show and also make it much easier to advertise the show nationwide through the societies newsletters.


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd come! Can't resist the temptation to get tempted by more snakes lol.
Best of luck.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Anyone holding a PSL cannot hold a show or sell livestock at one. You'd ideally need to start a club up and the person in charge of the event not be in the industry as a trader.


we are planning to help out. we have people who will organise it. (zak this is your bit lol)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i was, it expired the other day, but i got the renewal form thru today as it happens. so i will fill that out and send on..
the only issue withe me helping, is its 2 1/2 or so hour drive for me.. if there was one more local i would probably get involoved,.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> well i was, it expired the other day, but i got the renewal form thru today as it happens. so i will fill that out and send on..
> the only issue withe me helping, is its 2 1/2 or so hour drive for me.. if there was one more local i would probably get involoved,.


(u can always crash at ours :Na_Na_Na_Na the helping out side will come later. just testing to see if it gets enough interest to take it further. dont wanna have a massive hall and only 10 tables in there lol.


----------



## smilewithme (Dec 15, 2008)

pollywog said:


> A show being organised/co-organised by a shop is going to be seen as a money making venture, whether it is or not that's how it's going to come across to the majority. Since a show run by a shop got canceled at the last minute a couple years ago and people are still waiting for refunds quite a few people have said they won't in future get involved with any shows that are run as a commercial venture and not by a society/club.
> 
> Also although a lot of shop owners do get on with each other a lot more don't and some won't book tables / won't support a show if it's going to be making money for or giving publicity to a shop.


i think people would still be interested and most people understand that unfortunatly sometimes things happen at the last minute that just cant be helped and no one is to blame.

i think this is a great idea and i think u could easily fill tables.

xxx


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

lol sorry cornmorphs that wasn't aimed at you it was a suggestion for any of the organisers.

It would be good to see a show this side of Birmingham I'm fed up of having to get up before I go to sleep in order to travel to a show.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

pollywog said:


> lol sorry cornmorphs that wasn't aimed at you it was a suggestion for any of the organisers.
> 
> It would be good to see a show this side of Birmingham I'm fed up of having to get up before I go to sleep in order to travel to a show.


would you pos be interested in helping out?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Me and Hana would help out as you know, would be nice to have something like this local


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

I say DO IT DO IT DO IT lol.

Kiddiminster(sp) is a good location in my opinion. Its easy to get to from many locations, M6 to M5. I think its a fab idea. Keep us posted with desions please??


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> would you pos be interested in helping out?


If it went ahead I could distribute some flyers for you down this side of Worcs but I couldn't promise any time for helping organisation wise.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

pollywog said:


> If it went ahead I could distribute some flyers for you down this side of Worcs but I couldn't promise any time for helping organisation wise.


ok thankyou. also are you still doing the calci grubs? if so we would be interested in stocking some.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Heres where i step in according to Charlie lol, in order to organise the person needs not to own a PSL or be in the trade and thats where i come in. Im a university student who lives in Bewdley, Worcestershire and finds it difficult to travel to further shows due to university which is in Scotland, so why not organise my own. I have organising experience putting on gigs on for hundreds of people and other large scale event organisation so i do have some experience.

Im glad to see the response is positive, seems people really want reptile shows.



> Are you a member of the IHS?
> The West Midlands branch of the IHS used to run shows in the Worcestershire area, perhaps it would be a good idea getting involved with them and help them organise another one down here?
> Having a society like the IHS on board will likely make it easier for you to get the permission for the show and also make it much easier to advertise the show nationwide through the societies newsletters.


Im not a member of the IHS and last i saw/heard the closest meeting was over in Sedgley. I may be contacting them but appears we might be able to do it under our own steam, wholly independent although i do agree their advertising power would be beneficial.

As Charlie said its great everyone offering to help, that'll come later even if its putting poster up or having it in your sig or even to helping at the venue etc everything will be appreciated. Its a tight knit community and nice to see us coming together to organising something like this.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> ok thankyou. also are you still doing the calci grubs? if so we would be interested in stocking some.


No we aren't doing them at the moment sorry


----------



## smilewithme (Dec 15, 2008)

:2thumb:looks like there is lots of support....lets hope it will happen 
xxx


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Chucked little poll on here just to gauge interest. Put July-August tentatively as i Anthravan has raised some question regarding this time but until we've decided otherwise we'll stick to around this date and pretty sure venue we've enquired at has got air conditioning or at least some form of temperature control.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

i would be very interested, my corns/royals and beardies have all been seen mating and i hope to have some littlens to sell on. I would most definately book a table...if this arises please let me have more details


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> we are planning to help out. we have people who will organise it. (zak this is your bit lol)


That's fair enough, just make the help unofficial like and it won't cause problems


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

I would go to it and if it was a yearly thing i know for def next year i would be selling some babies! Actually thinking about it i could have some to sell this year so yeah i would possibly be interested! Love a show down here aswell thinking West Midlands is the best place as it is central and kiddy is better place than any!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I would definitely come if I could get the day off work. Dont know if I'm going to be breeding anything this year, though, so may not have a table.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, nice to see so much enthusiasm regarding it but surely theres more than the 19 people who have voted that can, come on theres hundreds of us on here so anymore for anymore?


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

is it worth posting it in the lizard and snake section aswell as sme people dont trail all the sections haha


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

bump.....


----------

